# Waggawuffins christmas party



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Anyone who goes/has gone to Waggawuffins training in North Manchester thinking about going to the Christmas party? 
We were thinking of taking Vincent along if we can get a place! Sounds like a lot of fun 

I think the puppy night is on the 20th Dec, it's £8 to go


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Ruth can you get me some details ..... Cara and Vincent could have a date xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Hi Ruth can you get me some details ..... Cara and Vincent could have a date xxx


it's on Tuesday 20th, £8 per human (I think), there are awards and FOOD! xD

Apparently there are about 8 doggie places left  If you want we can buy you a ticket and you pay us back?

p.s next week is our final puppy week, we're going to look into doing one of the other courses as Vincent loves it so much. I know you were thinking of doing something with Cara, which one was it? It would be lovely for Vincent to have a friend there!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Derek was wanting to do bronze but she hit her adolescent "up yours" moment on our last session and she's sort of still in it. Maybe after winter. We could have a chat at the next NW Poo meet.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, Vincent is just starting to ignore us, last night on our walk he just wouldn't heel...he knows how he was just being a little s**t!!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds like you've hit the stage of adolescence one minute cute one minute pain in the butt!

Can't do puppy party a but looking forward to seeing you again at Sale ... Secretly hoping for a snow poo meet xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Sounds like you've hit the stage of adolescence one minute cute one minute pain in the butt!
> 
> Can't do puppy party a but looking forward to seeing you again at Sale ... Secretly hoping for a snow poo meet xx


We're going to try and get to the puppy party, depends on Dan really!
We signed Vincent up for the Monday class starting on the 9th Jan, we're going to do the mixed activities 

Can't wait for the new year meet  Lets hope for snow...would be SO CUTE!


----------

